# Just Joined!!



## svmaloco (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

My name is Vince and I live in St. George, Utah. No train stores here, the nearest is St. Aubins in Henderson. They gave me this website. Thank goodness.

I bought a Bachman Big Hauler starter set about 10 years ago, ran it round the tree one Christmas then never saw it again. Bought a C-16 and loved the look of it, never ran it. This Christmas my wife talked me into getting it out, so I bought some brass track on Ebay and did a double oval about 20'x10' with a 4' dia. on the inside and a 5' dia. on the outside, ran both trains.

That was it!! Hooked!!  So, I am buying an Aristo Dash-9 with Sierra sound and the Train Eng. to run it, on an overhead track. Can't wait, and I'm getting valuable knowledge from this great site.

Thanks guys for sharing all your experience.

Vince Maloco


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations! You could not have found a better place for advice and to exchange ideas. We definitely have the experts right here. i wish I had this when I first became a large-scale modeler back in 1995.  Back then I didn't even have internet access. You have the advantage of the accumulation of many years of practical and often hard-earned experience right here on MLS. Welcome aboard! 

--Ron in Alaska


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

*WELCOME ABOARD !!!!*


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Vince. Happy to have you aboard!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Delighted to meet you, Vince! 

They're not just for Christmas anymore


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome to the group!
Joined about a month ago myself.
Lots of great information to be found.
My interest in G started a couple of months ago, when I came across a Rio Grande NW-2.
All downhill since then!!  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif  Now, I'm just waiting for warmer weather, so I can get out and start grading!


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Hiya Vince and Welcome aboard , these guys are Great to say the Very least, We have a wealth of informative people here so again welcome and hope to chat with you soon !! OH and before I forget you are gonna love that DASH 9 I ran mine for the first time today and it was great got all kinds of pics and videos.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WELCOME TO MLS

Glad you found us.   You will  find this a  very informative place.

Ask any question even if you think it has been asked  1000 times before.  We will answer it.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the family, Vince! Hope to see you around often!

Matt


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Vince... I am sure you will enjoy the forum...great bunch of people here who are a terrific source of large scale knowledge.
Gary


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Vince! The problem with being hooked is you never get thrown back, like small fish  I got started in a similar manner, my wife said how about a train around the tree at xmas. That turned into a full fledged garden railroad


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Vince. Funny how those closet trains re-appear and get you hooked. Have fun with your trains.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome Vince, This is one GREAT site. Have a great time with your trains. We all do!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By svmaloco on 02/20/2008 4:12 PM
Hey Everyone,

My name is Vince and I live in St. George, Utah. No train stores here, the nearest is St. Aubins in Henderson. They gave me this website. Thank goodness.

I bought a Bachman Big Hauler starter set about 10 years ago, ran it round the tree one Christmas then never saw it again. Bought a C-16 and loved the look of it, never ran it. This Christmas my wife talked me into getting it out, so I bought some brass track on Ebay and did a double oval about 20'x10' with a *4' dia*. on the inside and a *5' dia*. on the outside, ran both trains.

That was it!! Hooked!!  So, I am buying an Aristo Dash-9 with Sierra sound and the Train Eng. to run it, on an overhead track. Can't wait, and I'm getting valuable knowledge from this great site.

Thanks guys for sharing all your experience.

Vince Maloco


Hi there, welcome aboard, 

I'm surprised no one noticed this, if your buying an AC dash9 your going to need new curves as that beast *wont*  run on 5' dia, the mfr recommends 8' dia but I remember some here say it will run on 6.5 dia. so be aware ot that prior to ordering, 

Sorry but someone had better let you know that before you get it and find out the hard way.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Vince, 
I know there is a pretty active Utah garden rr club. Might look into joining it. Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Make sure with the Dash9 that you have more than a starter set for power. Under a heavy load, that engine will draw more than 3 amps, there are 4 motors inside, plus smoke and lights.


----------



## rbimp141492nun (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi everyone, just joined and very happy to be here. Never had trains growing up. I purchased a couple locomotives one being the lgb electric 2040 Am very much interested in the catenary system that supplies power to train.I think the mechanical aspect of it is quite pleasing.If anybody could share some tips would appreciate it. 
Regards Richard


----------



## pacbelt (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome Vince, to a great group of friends! 
This is a flame-proof forum - we respect each other. Hopefully, we can learn alot from each other!


----------

